# Vape King Beta Range



## Gizmo (30/3/14)

We have been hard at work for the past 2 months coming up with our range of e-liquid hand crafted right here at Vape King HQ.

We also have been selling our beta range which is subject to change at amazing price of R70.00 per 20ml bottle. That's right R70.00 our final price once it goes it full production with proper labels will be real modest R90.00

This range will be replacing TopQ and is truly far ahead of TopQ already

Our Flavours that are available right now and is changing weekly is
the red * means subject to change flavour if no red * then its here to stay.

Vape King Mango*
Vape King Banana*
Vape King Cherry*
Vape King Cherry + Apple*
Vape King Strawberry*
Vape King Amaretto*
Vape King VK4
Vape King Traditional Tobacco
Vape King Grape*

Still to come and will be in the permanent range

Vape King Cheesecake
Vape King Cottoncandy
Vape King Gummi Bear Juice
Vape King Vanilla Cream
Vape King Pina Colada
Vape King Chocolate Coconut
Vape King Coffee
Vape King DBL Menthol

I will update this thread on how the production is going. Anyone in joburg is welcome to come through and try the beta range before purchasing, so far it has been very positive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/3/14)

well done guys. would like to try these

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (30/3/14)

Haha and the flavours iv tasted are supurb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/14)

Thanks Annemarie, you have to try the banana and mango  my favourites soo far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/3/14)

Jaco is gona make a turn by you guys tomorrow. He has to get juice for my use agen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/14)

Great stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (30/3/14)

Hey @Gizmo, how long will they be in the "beta" stage? Looks like a few nice flavors to start with!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Vape King Amaretto*



I so hope this one hits the spot... I have tried every similar one in the world and none have stayed in the ADV box...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Hey @Gizmo, how long will they be in the "beta" stage? Looks like a few nice flavors to start with!



We hoping to have them completely ready within the next few weeks  Just waiting for our labels but we will be sure to let you all know as soon as we are 100% satisfied.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I so hope this one hits the spot... I have tried every similar one in the world and none have stayed in the ADV box...



I hope so too @Rob Fisher its my personal Favorite of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (30/3/14)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff! Might get some while still in beta even (well, at that price it'd be silly not to!)


----------



## steve (30/3/14)

hey @Gizmo , @Stroodlepuff .. are the vape king juices on the site 20ml bottles in 12mg ?


----------



## steve (30/3/14)

ignore last post , didn't scroll down !!


----------



## Spiri (30/3/14)

@Gizmo, just check the description of the banana flavour on your website. It says ripe mango. Otherwise, Im very pleased with your available flavours, I will definitely be ordering some.


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/14)

I will fix that issue spiri thanks for letting me know

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (30/3/14)

Order is in, looking forward to tasting your VK4


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/3/14)

Some of those have been my ADV and I am still loving them 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (30/3/14)

Will you guys have some bottles available for sampling at the Vape Meet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (31/3/14)

I have tried the Cherry&Apple...very nice. And the Bubblegum...awesome bubblegum, take you back to the good old days of Wicks Chappies. but i dont see it on the list of juices?


----------



## annemarievdh (31/3/14)

I love the Bubblegum 2, was also wondering why it's not on the list.


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/14)

The bubblegum is also going to go back up just ran out of concentrate on that one


----------



## annemarievdh (31/3/14)

@Gizmo, do you still have some that's ready? I want 2 bottles today? 

Please Please Please say you do still have


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @Gizmo, do you still have some that's ready? I want 2 bottles today?
> 
> Please Please Please say you do still have



We dont


----------



## annemarievdh (31/3/14)

Noooooooooo!!!!!  I need a crying smiley for this one


----------



## vaalboy (31/3/14)

Order placed - looking forward to the tobacco's and HRH to the cherry and apple.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/14)

devdev said:


> Will you guys have some bottles available for sampling at the Vape Meet?



Yes we will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (1/4/14)

Giz, what is the description of your traditional tobacco? My taste buds are shot, but dang, I can't seem to place the scent?


----------



## vaalboy (1/4/14)

Ok got it. Definitely a musk. Any chance my bottle may have been mislabelled?


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

No that doesn't sound right vaalboy. I will check the remaining see if there could have been a mistake

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (1/4/14)

Thanks Giz, I thought I was losing it, but HRH had a full pulls on the mini too and concurs.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

Oh no... VKB Amaretto is out of stock! No more reviews for me because everyone steals the stock! Yo @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff when you getting more?


----------



## Alex (5/4/14)

Please make sure to have some Amaretto juice, that stuff is nice, I like the VK4 too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (5/4/14)

@Gizmo & @Stroodlepuff Ok, I'm wanting more VK4... Will order on Monday if there's any left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/4/14)

Theres plenty left @Zeki Hilmi sorry I took so long to reply these last few daya have been crazy I have had no time for the forum  as of tomorrow though the stroodie will be back in full force 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/4/14)

Oh and @Rob Fisher and @Alex we should have amaretto back in stock in about 2.5 to three weeeks time

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (5/4/14)

Oh boo, was hoping to get some Amaretto with my first order, seeing as it has received such high marks. Another day then


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (5/4/14)

@Stroodlepuff ... Welcome back girl we missed you


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Oh boo, was hoping to get some Amaretto with my first order, seeing as it has received such high marks. Another day then




Sorry  it sold out super quick after @rob fishers review we will definitely be keeping this one though so soon as they out of beta we will have it all the time 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Stroodlepuff ... Welcome back girl we missed you




Why thank you 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek (5/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sorry  it sold out super quick after @rob fishers review we will definitely be keeping this one though so soon as they out of beta we will have it all the time
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Cool beans!  Will try out some of the others in the meantime then


----------



## Spiri (5/4/14)

@Die Kriek, I have a bottle of Amaretto that you can have (at no cost). Just shoot me a PM if you're interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek (5/4/14)

Spiri said:


> @Die Kriek, I have a bottle of Amaretto that you can have (at no cost). Just shoot me a PM if you're interested


 Thanks a lot! But I'm not sure it's worth a courier charge for just one bottle of juice


----------



## Andre (5/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Thanks a lot! But I'm not sure it's worth a courier charge for just one bottle of juice


Ordinary post works just as well!


----------



## Die Kriek (5/4/14)

Forgot about that


----------



## Spiri (5/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Thanks a lot! But I'm not sure it's worth a courier charge for just one bottle of juice


Twist my arm a little and I'll throw in a bottle of Amarula to make it worth while. 
Amarula 3/4 full
Amaretto 2/3 full


----------



## Die Kriek (5/4/14)

Spiri said:


> Twist my arm a little and I'll throw in a bottle of Amarula to make it worth while.
> Amarula 3/4 full
> Amaretto 2/3 full

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (5/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Oh and @Rob Fisher and @Alex we should have amaretto back in stock in about 2.5 to three weeeks time
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Awesome news


----------



## Shadowvapor (7/4/14)

Can someone pls tell me the nic strength of the Beta juices. I did receive today the cherry and apple and VK 4 and its quite good and nice th. well done guys. The bottle feels bigger than 20 ml. Thanks anyway.


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

I think at this stage it is 12mg until it leaves Beta phase but I stand to be corrected


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

devdev said:


> I think at this stage it is 12mg until it leaves Beta phase but I stand to be corrected



Yip I think you are spot on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (9/4/14)

Hi @Gizmo , do you have an indication on when you'll have a 9 or 6mg version of the VK4 available? The one I got from you at the Vape Meet has now become my favorite all day flavour


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

I can Make 9mg for you


----------



## JB1987 (9/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> I can Make 9mg for you



That would be brilliant! You guys are awesome! Let me know when it's ready and I'll pop round 


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

What would you prefer 9mg or 6mg?


----------



## JB1987 (9/4/14)

9mg would be perfect thanks!


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Cool will get it ready for you tmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/4/14)

@Gizmo Hi Giz, got our VK order today that Steve ordered. Thanks for that... My bottle does not have any labelling on it showing VK4... I'm not bothered about it as long as it is VK4. However one was leaking when it arrived.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

In my Vape Mail today I found a surprise compliments of Vape King! I have been vaping the surprise on the new G-Tank (review later) trying to work out what flavour it was... nice cloud with nice rich taste and flavour but for my limited ability to discern specifics I had to ask for help... it's the beta version of their cheesecake juice!

It similar to the amaretto and amarula juices both of which I enjoy and have a nice quality about them... I have almost flattened the G-Tank trying to give feedback on the juice and I've just got it now... it needs to be a little sweeter and it will hit the spot!

It's gonna be a fun ride seeing what other flavours come out of the VK camp!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 3689
> 
> In my Vape Mail today I found a surprise compliments of Vape King! I have been vaping the surprise on the new G-Tank (review later) trying to work out what flavour it was... nice cloud with nice rich taste and flavour but for my limited ability to discern specifics I had to ask for help... it's the beta version of their cheesecake juice!
> 
> ...



Noted captain  We also thought it might need to be slightly more  We will rework

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Gizmo Hi Giz, got our VK order today that Steve ordered. Thanks for that... My bottle does not have any labelling on it showing VK4... I'm not bothered about it as long as it is VK4. However one was leaking when it arrived.




Thats no Good Zeki, Just vape it to make sure its VK4 please


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/4/14)

@Rob Fisher that actually sounds very tempting Rob.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/4/14)

@Gizmo.... 1st let me compliment you on your S&M duck... lol. I've just opened the 1st bottle and it taste like VK4. So far sooooooo good. I'm enjoying this juice a lot.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/4/14)

So our range has been finalized (For now  more are in development every day) but as it stands our range includes the following:

Amaretto
Banana
Bubblegum
Cheesecake
Cherry
Chocolate Coconut
Coffee
Cotton Candy
Grape
Gummiberry Juice
Menthol
Pina Colada
Smooth Tobacco
Traditional Tobacco
Vanilla Cream
VK4
Wacky wicks

We have also decided that we will be leaving our liquids at a very modest price of R80.00 for 20ML's. As it stands they are only available in 12MG, 9MG, 6MG and 0MG we will be adding stronger strengths at a later stage (But we have alot of Nicotine to get through before then)

Thank you to everyone who has purchased liquids while in Beta your feedback has been an essential aid in deciding which flavours to keep.

All Flavours are available here: http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/vape-king-e-liquids/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (23/4/14)

Mmmm just ordered a couple for the weekend


----------



## Die Kriek (23/4/14)

LOVE the lables. I often find myself reaching for the VK4 just because of the pretty logo. A few of those are definitely on the 'list'!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

great stuff - 
sad you dont have the 18mg options yet for my little tanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

@Gizmo did you forget to add the quantity for Wacky Wicks? Zero stock?


----------



## Gizmo (23/4/14)

Hi rob the wicks concentrate is arriving next week. I may have one bottle I could possibly be able to slip in into your parcel tho 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Hi rob the wicks concentrate is arriving next week. I may have one bottle I could possibly be able to slip in into your parcel tho



You are a sweet sweet man Gizarma! Been anxious to get a Wick Juice for so long!


----------



## JB1987 (23/4/14)

I'm still stuck on the VK4 since the jhb Vape Meet, I don't think I've ever enjoyed a flavour this much  But I'll definitely get some other ones as well, think I'll need to get another Kayfun... or perhaps the Taifun to go with the new juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (23/4/14)

Awesome guys!! Placing order......


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/4/14)

Thanks for the awesome product shoot @Frenzy and @Smokyg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg (27/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks for the awesome product shoot @Frenzy and @Smokyg
> View attachment 4471
> View attachment 4472


Your most welcome! Love working with you guys!  Always a blast!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/4/14)

Great photo of the juice bottles!
Love how VK4 is in front flanked by Amaretto and Pina Colada

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto (28/4/14)

Placed and order. Needed a new tank as well. Can't wait! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (5/5/14)

Good day

I see that the Armetto and the Amarula is out of stock.

Any new stock in the near future, I am busy hot boxin my house on vanilla cream


----------



## wazarmoto (5/5/14)

Ok the gummiberry is great. Has a few great grape notes on exhale. Cotton candy is nice but has more of a bubble gum flavour the comes out. Haven't tried cheesecake yet. Will try that this weekend.


----------

